# Klein 1104 BX cutters



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anybody use these? 










I just bought them at HD tonight. (No, not on clearance believe it or not.) I usually cut MC cable with my linesmans but was thinking these might be easier and not dull my pliers as quickly.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I use these ones. I have tendonitis in both wrists, so cutting bx with my linesmans screws them up even worse, as the leverage on them is not as good as these ones.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Does anybody use these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started using these a few months ago, they work quite nicely. With the blunt nose you don't have to worry about nicking the wire insulation and one of my coworkers has a pair that have lasted for years and are still sharp. Of course he hasn't abused them either .


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Does anybody use these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do a lot of MC work, and those are worth the money - Ive had mine for 4 years and amasingly enough - they are still sharp, and cut MC like butter. mI only have used them on MC Lite though, but have used them on steel FMC before and they cut and trim that up great as well.

On the topic of new tools - I was @ lowes yesterday and saw they are carrying knipex on the west coast now :thumbup: going to have to ask for some lowes gift cards this Xmas!

~Matt


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you tried the Ideal rotary cut for mc? It works excellent. I love it. Klein and Greenlee both make a version as well.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

When I got in the trade back in 81 I was taught to use my dikes or tin snips. 
Then along came then Greenlee Rotosplit. Had to get one. Used it for about 2 years.

Then Bought a pair of those Klein Bx snips around 1990 ( give or take a year). Thats all I used from then on! Fit in the pouch better, I found it to be faster then the roto split, and NO blades to break. I got out of the field last year, So I used that same pair for 18 years. I did a ton of MC work in those 18 ( give or take a year) years also.

My opinion is they are worth the money :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I just bought a pair of those for $4.99 on clearance.:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I just bought a pair of those for $4.99 on clearance.:whistling2:



Liar, liar, pants on fire!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm guessing you guys who use this cutter exclusively use the "bend and cut" method? That is, you bend the MC/BX until the jacket breaks open and then cut it with the snips? 

I bought them more to simply cut the cable rather than strip it, but I can see how they would come in handy for stripping as well.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

why change from bending and cutting? I had a pair fo those and used them for awhile but it was just another weight in my belt...why bother? Use your *****.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> why change from bending and cutting? I had a pair fo those and used them for awhile but it was just another weight in my belt...why bother? Use your *****.


Because the 1104's shear cut. ***** do not.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

what's an 1104? and is it similar to an 1105?


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> what's an 1104? and is it similar to an 1105?


Yes it is, it's just the next step up.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

idontknow said:


> Yes it is, it's just the next step up.


 well the old 1103's were way better before they started getting made in china.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> what's an 1104? and is it similar to an 1105?


Look at the title of this thread. Welcome to the forum.


~Matt


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Look at the title of this thread. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


 be quiet you!


----------



## =Josh= (Oct 29, 2009)

i love those bx cutters for mc.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like I'm not going to return them after all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw those in a catalog today. If all you do is run mc all day they must be worth it.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I used those when I installed and still have them in my toolbox as sharp as the day I bought them.

I say good choice.


----------



## Brosc (Jun 21, 2009)

No one uses a hacksaw?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

They cut through 12/2 steel and aluminum MC easily. 10/2 was quite a bit more difficult. 

As for using them to strip, normally I get AFC cable which doesn't "de-spiral" very easily like some of the other brands so it took some more effort than the rotosplits.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why would Aluminum jacketed MC dull your pliers :blink:

I cut 12/4 MC with my lineman's and have no trouble at all :no:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Why would Aluminum jacketed MC dull your pliers :blink:


Everything you cut with your pliers dulls them over time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Everything you cut with your pliers dulls them over time.


I have never had a problem with dull lineman's.. maybe you need stronger hands


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I have never had a problem with dull lineman's.. maybe you need stronger hands


:sleep1:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


This is for you: 












:laughing::thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> This is for you:
> :laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


Definitely one of my finer performances. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Definitely one of my finer performances. :laughing:


I have to agree


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Definitely one of my finer performances. :laughing:


 It was better than the one you did after you ate at Subway.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It was better than the one you did after you ate at Subway.


:sleep1:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> :sleep1:


 Go to bed you seem to be tired.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Go to bed you seem to be tired.



:blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> :blink:


 :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

i have a roto-split which works nicely but where do you keep it your pouch? Whenever I take it out of the van I use it for like an hour but then it ends up on the ground and i end up just bending mc and cutting it with my *****.


----------



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried these from knipex?
http://www.electriciantalk.com/file...es/KNIPEX/Produktfotos/web/zoom/95121654k.jpg 
http://www.knipex.com/index.php?id=1216&L=1&page=group_detail&parentID=1371&groupID=1431


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

Just got mine. They effectively replace an Mc cutter, tin snips, and wire stripper for 12awg when space in the belt is limited. VERY useful to have. Wouldn't trade em for anything.


----------



## phil20 (Apr 30, 2013)

you waited 5 years to buy them?


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

5 weeks


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

this thread is old as ****!


----------



## chris.w (Jul 27, 2014)

You can learn a lot from your elders


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

The dead be walking tonight.


----------

